# Wife School



## DeLamar.J (Sep 24, 2004)

I know Im gonna get a ear full from some women around here but hey, its all in good fun.

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show...&DISPLAYORDER=20040816095444&CAT=movies&NSFW=


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 24, 2004)

And here is one for the ladies!!

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show...SPLAYORDER=20030605000026&CAT=movies&NSFW=yes

 :xtrmshock  :waah:


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 25, 2004)

#1...Sounds good to me  :ultracool  (*crawls under desk to hide*)

#2...OUCH!!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 25, 2004)

The second film's girl must have not gone to wife school!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 25, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> And here is one for the ladies!!


Yeah ok I'll polish your bowling balls alright!   I'm afraid I study Kenpo....one groin strike just won't cut it here! :boxing: :btg: :btg: :btg: :btg: :btg: :btg: :btg: :btg: There, that's _much better_ LOL now be on your way!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 25, 2004)

"Polish your pepperoni"?!?!?

:erg: :lol: 

The clip proving again that some men cannot distinguish between their wives and their mothers.

And in the second one - he was so clearly wearing a cup.  Pshaw.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, I don't know if I'd mind not getting my period anymore, but I'd probaby cut the other classes.

 As for the BTG - NOT HARD ENOUGH! - HE'S STILL BREATHING!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 25, 2004)

I dunno if I'd stand there with my hands behind my back and just LET the gal kick me... my training wouldn't allow it... HELL, my sense of self-preservation wouldn't allow it!


----------

